# X Ring's TP PT training/diet log



## X Ring (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm in on Twin Peak's sick little experiment for at least 12 weeks  .  I will be logging only what is allowed: reactions, thoughts, stats, and diet info (better figure out how I am going to approach that!).  So don't bother trying to get specifics out of me  
It is going to be an awesome 12 weeks, I'm sure.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 4, 2004)

Cool x ring.  I also took on this sick and twisted program that were all going to love.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 4, 2004)

Sick?  Twisted?

And you don't know the half of it.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 5, 2004)

TP using logical reasoning I assumed we were given less than half the information so not to scare us all away at once, and I can only imagine what is to come.  Dont think I am wimping out, this may beat me up a bit but when i played baseball and was catcher I loved it when it was around 100 degrees, even with full gear on.  Thats when other pussied out, and when I turned it up.  Even it if takes me an hour to get out of bed I will get to the gym.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to worry.  I haven't left stuff out for that reason.  You have seen as bad as it gets, you just haven't seen it all.  Also, from what you have seen, you can't understand how bad it is.  You will in 4 weeks.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 5, 2004)

looking forward to it


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Also, from what you have seen, you can't understand how bad it is.  You will in 4 weeks.




    Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 6, 2004)

I aint skeered!!   
Anyway I think I am going to keep bulking.  I would like to try carb cycling but I havent done it before so I dont really want to go screw that up.  maintaince for me is about 3800-just under 4000 cals I think.  SO I am going to try for 4300 cals or so and do my best to keep the protein around 400 which I am going to have a problem with, I am eatting way too many carbs right now.  If I can hit 400 I might try to up it to 450 or 500.  That puts me at about a  40 P/30 C /30 F split.  
Does this sounds reasonable to anyone?

I probably wont be able to start the program until next week now b/c I want day 1 to be on a monday.  I wanted to start yesterday but that got all screwed up


----------



## X Ring (Apr 6, 2004)

as I mentioned, yesterday was a complete mess.  Hit 4300 cals but only had 260 g P
Going to use fitday.com to help keep track of stuff, you can check it out here and I encourage you to verbally abuse me for not eating the way I must, http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=gpaul


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2004)

First thing that needs to go is the Potato Chips!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2004)

You can add chocolate chip cookies, white bread, and hot dogs to that "Got to go" list, too.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah I know it was just what was on the table when I came home.  Moving home this past year after college really hurt my diet.  Since most of my food is paid for I try not to complain just suggest what to buy.  I dont know if I dare post what i had at this retirement get together for a family friend this afternoon


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, why don't you offer to do the shopping?!?!?!  Who knows, you might influence some people with some healthy choices


----------



## X Ring (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah right, not in my house, everyone is overweight besides me and my brother.  Both of us were before I got into lifting and then I grabbed him and we were both very active in sport just fat.  My extended family is even worse.  I told them I that i was doing this program and would be eating more of my own stuff/ seperate meals and my mother took it as an insult to her cooking.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 6, 2004)

It is still worth the effort.  If you can at least go along during the shopping trip then you can get your input in.  This is important and while changing your family seems impossible don't let that stop you from trying.  When your family understands that you are serious about your eating habits (which they obviously don't think so now because you are caving in ie hotdogs YUCK) then they most likely will be more willing to try different things for you and willing to buy what you need.  Your training means nothing if you are going to eat crap.


----------



## Flex (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> I told them I that i was doing this program and would be eating more of my own stuff/ seperate meals and my mother took it as an insult to her cooking.



thats something you gotta get used to bro. people who don't BB look at it like we're aliens. "What do you mean you don't wanna drink 20 beers tonite, eat shit right before you go to bed, get not enough sleep, get shitty sleep, and be hungover as hell tommorow"  

just something you gotta get used to. you know what does help though, is going through "it" with someone else. i don't know much, but what i do know is when i have to go home from college in a month and eventually look for my own apt., i'm gonna wanna live w/ someone who is into BB, no question.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks man.  I know exactly what you are talking about and when I was on my own in my apt. at school it was easier.  And I had a lifting buddy, who didnt eat all that great but at least understood what I was doing.  After this summer it will be different, i'm movin somewhere.  Can't live home anymore


----------



## X Ring (Apr 6, 2004)

OK so maybe some journal stuff now.  I was going to start the program today but I lifted yesterday and was going to have to lift the same muscles today, dont have my diet straight, dont really know if this is something I should be doing to reach my goal of building mass.  I should have answers to this soon hopefully and look to hopefully start Monday April 12, 2004

Today was a mess food wise.  I wont even dare to log it.  I need to find an example of a diet for someone clean mass building with low fat gain if not losing some fat.  If you have anything post it.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wanted to say whats up, and look forward to following.  I will be starting monday also.


----------



## Flex (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> I need to find an example of a diet for someone clean mass building with low fat gain if not losing some fat.  If you have anything post it.



Chicken, Chicken and more Chicken
Steak
Tuna
LF Hamburger
Cottage Cheese
FF Milk
Oats
Grits
Rice
Veggies
Fruit
thats about it bro


----------



## X Ring (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks flex
did deads and legs today, almost passed out at the end it was pretty fucking cool.
I did rack dead and dont really enjoy them all that much, pulling almost the same weight from the floor which was 405x8, 455x3, 455x2.  
SLDL 315x6, for 2 sets (no step used)
9 plates/ side on leg press for 14 reps then down a plate at a time to 6 plate /side 14-22 reps.  Those are the highlights


----------



## X Ring (Apr 7, 2004)

*STATS and DIET (most likely)*

Since I can't edit my post up top I gotta put it here.  Pretty sure diet will be a clean bulk around 4400 cals wil 400-500 g protien/day.  Making it like 40/30/30 or so?  I might go to 50/25/25 at some point if I can do 40/30/30 ok.fitday log again

the stats and definitely the pictures scared the shit out of me.  I guess my eating really got horrible, much worse than I thought .  I took in more calories at school but never looked this bad, b/c I wasnt eating shit.  I dont know if I will post them.  Im definitely embarassed.  Anyway here are the stats:

???All measurements taken cold
???Weight: 244 lbs
???BF%: unknown
???Upper leg (standing): L: 27???  R: 27???
???Calves (standing): L: 16.5???   R: 16.5???
???Waist:  40.5??? (YIKES)
???Chest (unflexed): 49???
???Shoulder ?(not flexed): 53???
???Neck (unflexed): 17.25???
???Forearm (flexed) L: 14.5???  R: 14???
???Forearm (not flexed) L: 13???  R: 12.75???
???Upper Arm (not flexed) L: 16???  R: 15.5???
???Bicep flexed L: 17.5???  R: 17???
???Tricep flexed  L: 16.33???   R: 16???


As you can see I have some symmetry problem.  I might have some nerve damage on my right side (entire side) and I am right side dominant, should probably see a doctor for that


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Post them.  Dont be chicken shit haha!
As for BF% try that calculator someone posted.  Seems to be almost right on for men...


----------



## X Ring (Apr 7, 2004)

ok I will look for that, no man you dont want to see me I added 3" to my waist since september 03.  It just isnt decent


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Here ya go. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29844


----------



## once was fat (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey X ring how's it going bro.  How long have you been seriously lifting?


----------



## X Ring (Apr 8, 2004)

started first year of college doing it socially which was 5 years ago.  Got serious about it my sophomore year so I guess 4 years.  But I wasnt serious about my diet until end of my junior year and my senior year and as you know that has fallen apart but it will be better now


----------



## X Ring (Apr 8, 2004)

really felt the legs and back today,  I like hobbiling along.  didnt lift today.  On a side note I got in a fight with my gf of 5.5yrs last night over this program and lifting in general.  Then she thought I was going to become a "steriod junkie" and turn into the guy in "The Program"  movie.  Ahh i dont know, lifting isnt leaving anytime soon so if she doesnt like it, she is


----------



## once was fat (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> really felt the legs and back today,  I like hobbiling along.  didnt lift today.  On a side note I got in a fight with my gf of 5.5yrs last night over this program and lifting in general.  Then she thought I was going to become a "steriod junkie" and turn into the guy in "The Program"  movie.  Ahh i dont know, lifting isnt leaving anytime soon so if she doesnt like it, she is


I totally understand what you mean.  My wife gets so pissed when she see's me packing my gym bag.  She just rolls her eyes and says again.  She is acutlly loving me more now that two of my workouts are at 5 in the morning and she is still sleaping.  Its really hard for someone to understand how important it is to you when they dont do it themsevles.  How come you like hobling around after leg day.  To me I feel like an old man that can hardly walk.  Now if it was my chest or my lats I like to raise my arms up to feel how good it hurts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey X, looks like almost all of us are starting on the same day- the 12th! Cool. I look forward to your progress with this program. Are you going to post the pics? Looking at the program I think it's a great way to lose BF and either cut or do a Body recomp while still putting muscle on.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 9, 2004)

i might post pictures at the end, when I have a better looking after shot to show.  I will send them to where we have to now but I am  not to excited about posting them.  Makes me kinda ill to look at them.  I am probably going to drop my cals a bit more than I thought and not make this so much a bulking diet but not a real cut diet either.  Still working out details slowly.  I understand nutrition pretty well but putting together a diet for myself is definitely a weak point.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2004)

Screw cutting 

Lets put on some Hardcore muscle.  This is a mass building program, feed it.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> as I mentioned, yesterday was a complete mess.  Hit 4300 cals but only had 260 g P



I will be honest and say I have not lost any muscle going down to ~1g per pound. I have been reading from people like Duchaine and others that protein is not needed in such mass quanities and it seems to be holding true for me. Quality is one concern.

In the short term a rise in protein will burn some extra calories (protein is really about 5c per gram but requires energy to utilize), but in the long term high protein diets (supposedly) will cause fat gain.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: STATS and DIET (most likely)*



> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> As you can see I have some symmetry problem.  I might have some nerve damage on my right side (entire side) and I am right side dominant, should probably see a doctor for that



That all looks very normal to me, people are not 100% symetrical from right to left unless they are freaks. 1/2" disparity on the arms is very very normal.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Lets put on some Hardcore muscle.  This is a mass building program, feed it.



There is only so fat people want to get, his waist and mine are about identical and believe me, I need to cut.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 10, 2004)

Dan yeah I want muscle I want a shit load of it however as mudge stated, I have gotten to the point cant handle any more fat.  Honestly in sept 03 I was about a 37" waist.  I need to get back there, my clothes with fit better.  I am going to try not to lose muscle in the process.

Mudge that is good to know about protein.  I have never had a strict diet where i paid attention to alot of detail.  But I am going to try it with this program.

Understand that most people arent symmetric but I am suprised I was even that close.  i am right handed for just about everything, yet when I bench my right side always lags.  When I do arms i get half the pump in my right as my left arm.  Had I measured after doing arms I am sure there would have been a significant difference.  It might be from all the baseball I played, I messed up my right shoulder.  it isnt so much the size difference that bothers me but the strength difference, my left side is ready to go and my right side is trying to catch up.  I dont know
thanks for your input guys


----------



## X Ring (Apr 12, 2004)

*And it begins*

4/12/04: Day 1 of 84
Pretty good day, I was pumped to start this program.  Diet is much better, but I have no idea how i am going to get to 400 g p/day like I said I would try, but Mudge's post has helped me with that. Check out my fitday log and keep me straight.  (Yesterday being Easter was full of yummy foods)
Stats are posted above,  I have the picture 

Workout looks like this (rep x weight):
time-55min
cardio warm up 5 min
WG pulldown- 8x19, 7x20
Barbell Rows- 7x225, 7x245
Leg Curl Lying- 8x160, 8x170
Barbell Curl- 9x115, 6x135
Hammer Cable Curls- 6x8, 8x7
Calf Raises seated- 8x280, 7x280
Barbell Shrug- 9x405, 9x455

I have never done a workout like this before, felt a bit awkward.  I have always been one maybe muscle groups per workout.  So far so good but I will need at least two weeks to give a honest opinion.  Like most others I wasnt tired and didnt get a huge pump but I did do a few more warm upsets than I might normally do.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 14, 2004)

Got my BMI measured today and it came out to be 21%.  Not all that surprised but definitely disappointed.  Things are going to change for sure.  Today was a good day, still getting use to this two day cycle thing.  Doing about 2-3 warmup sets at this earlier stage, but I will probably drop that as the working sets increase.

Weight: 242 lbs
3022 Calories 327 g Protein  For the most part I won't be including this daily but it will be on my fitday.com account.  I will keep up with that. I promise  

time- 60 min
cardio warmup- 5 min
Barbell Squat- 8x315, 8x315
Quad Extention- 8x275, 7x300
Incline Barbell Press- 7x225, 6x225
Cable Crossover- 8x9, 7x10
Military Dumbbell Press- 7x80, 5x80* (I thought I had 6 or 7 in me) 
Close-Grip Bench- 7x185, 6x205
V-bar Press Down- 8x14, 8x14

On the V-bar press down what is the proper form. From the title it doesn???t seem like it is keeping your elbows are you sides and only moving your forearms, but that is what I have always done up til now when I really pressed down almost more like a dip.  Any comments on that


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, you're a lot bigger than I thought X Ring! 242 lbs. huh? Any idea what your bodyfat % is? Workouts look damn good. Strength is definitely imperssive as well. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 14, 2004)

i have always been a fat ass, last summer i wasnt but I put on about 20lbs since september 03.  some muscle, most of it fat though.  I got my BMI measured yesterday and it told me my bf% was 21%.  I hope to get down to around 14 or so


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2004)

You can get that BF down quickly! Awesome lifts BTW! I'm impressed


----------



## X Ring (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks, and I will get the BF down, I didnt really eat clean before now, so I am hoping this will make a big difference.  Just like most everyone around here I would love to lose fat and gain lean mass


----------



## X Ring (Apr 14, 2004)

day off today.  I was looking at my fitday thing for the past few days and my carbs are much lower, this I am happy about.  
My protein is above 300 which makes me not upset, not satisfied though.  I would like to be around 350- 400g/ day.  
Now my fat intake is definitely up there.  Not happy about that at all and I might have to do something that I just dont think is right.  I think I might have to start ditching some of the yolks!!  I was never into it but looks like I may have to.  There are other places to trim the fat but it definitely has to come off somewhere.
Calories around 3200-3400 and should stay there.  Kinda lower than i expected but thats ok.  I will see how my composition is affected by this.  Hopefully i will shed a few lbs of fat and at least maintain the lean muscle mass. 
Everything else seems to be A OK, well besides the fact that Sam's Club closes at 8:30 and not 9 or 9:30 like i thought it did I am kinda pissed off b/c I hardly have any food left!


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

keep it up homey...


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

im working on it.  kinda jonesin' for some deadlifts with everyone talking about them on the board.  Although, I'm pretty pumped about this TP PT thing its going to be good, and if nothing else by the end of it I should finally be able to get to eatting right


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

> My protein is above 300 which makes me not upset, not satisfied though. I would like to be around 350- 400g/ day.


Wow, way to go with that man. My protein intake is just starting to up that high. To around 300g I mean. I usually take in just a gram per pound of bodyweight and now I am starting to really increase that because I am realizing how important protein is, especially on a PH cycle.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> kinda jonesin' for some deadlifts with everyone talking about them on the board.



Funny you should mention this.  In the original TP-PT, one of the phase 1 workouts had deadlifts in it (along with SLDLs, too).   This proved to be too strenuous for what TP was trying to accomplish, so a different exercise replaced the deads.  Don't worry, they'll be back.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

yeah I thought he said somewhere they would be incorporated into the workout.  I love doing these more than any other exercise and just miss them.  I actually miss them more than my gf who is 250 miles away and i havent seen in 2 months


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL, you miss deadlifts more than your girlfriend who's 250 miles away? That's not a good sign...


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

yeah it is!  That means I will have even more intensity when I get to do them again!!  hahaa, god I hope she never reads this, but if she does at least I will be able to focus more on lifting


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL!  Your the man!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 16, 2004)

*4/15/04 Day 4 of 84*

Things were alright today.  Wasnt really feeling it but I wasnt completely out of it either, so my lifts were just blah.  Shitty food today, way too much fat.  Didnt make it to the store again today.  Knee is starting to hurt for some reason like it use to back in my catcher days.  Hope it is just a short term thing.  
weight: 241 lbs

Workout looks like this (rep x weight):
time-60 min (could have done it faster)
cardio warm up 3 min (my knee what killing me, not good)
WG pulldown- 8x18, 7x20
Barbell Rows- 7x225, 9x225
Leg Curl Lying- 9x160, 7x180
Barbell Curl- 8x115, 6x135
Hammer Cable Curls- 8x7, 8x8
Calf Raises seated- 9x280, 9x280
Barbell Shrug- 10x405, 9x455

I did some rope crunches at one of the towers for 3 sets of 20 b/c I was waiting for my father to finish lifting


----------



## X Ring (Apr 16, 2004)

on a side note there were some guys doing deads today, really heavy huge deads and did they ever let everyone know that they were pulling 225 and 275.  Freaking doof balls over there acting like assholes.  These are the idiots that give weightlifters a rep of being cocky, pompus, asswipes.
I know I should just ignore them but it hard when they can be heard across the gym and but you are lifting right next to them


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

LOL, I'm there with you on that X! Great lifts, I wish ONE day in my life I could do one curl with 135lbs!!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 16, 2004)

for what I have read about you here you have come along way with some amazing and steady progress.  You will only make it there if you want it,  that said I am sure you will get it.  I have only really picked up a rep or two on that over thats 4 months really


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn man, strength is looking good! 135 for 6 in BB curls is awesome, keep up the hard work.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 26, 2004)

DONT WORRY ANYONE im still alive.  I just didnt have much access to a computer the past week.  When I am bored at work tomorrow I will post all the workouts.  I was going to today but no internet at work.  Maybe I will work on it now.  

Anyway everything is going fine the past week my diet was a bit loose b/c I was on vacation and didnt plan meals as well as I should have.  Stats seem about the same.  Starting to get a work out from this program


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

How was vacation?


----------



## X Ring (Apr 26, 2004)

it was alright I saw my gf at the end.  It was april vacation from school, I work at a middle school.  It was nice but I broke two studs on my explorer and my ATV wont start b/c the carb is gunked up


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

What do you mean you broke 2 studs?


----------



## X Ring (Apr 26, 2004)

well the impact wrench that i never use, when I rotate my tires, b/c I dont want to mess up my chrome nuts I used b/c my nuts are rusted now (YES MY NUTS ARE RUSTED FOLKS).  But it didnt really fit square and got crooked b/c of the center cap on the AE589s got in the way and cross threaded the nut busting some threads (one on the front then I got pissed and rushed and busted one in the rear.)  Gotta pull the axles to get at it and I cant do that myself so it goes in wednesday I guess.  More $$ down the f'in drain


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn, thats a bitch!  How did chrome rust??  Or are they just plated?  I got some nice nuts(  ) and they were like 2$ a piece... fukin jip!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah my nuts are (were) plated and they got nicked up even only using a breaker bar and then with the winter salt and sand they went to hell, should have just keep stock wheels and went with 32s, less hassles better mileage


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Glad to have you back!


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> yeah my nuts are (were) plated and they got nicked up even only using a breaker bar and then with the winter salt and sand they went to hell, should have just keep stock wheels and went with 32s, less hassles better mileage



think about how funny this sounded to me when i read this post first


----------



## X Ring (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah I figured I would at least give the viewers a laugh, b/c I certainly was far from that when I busted my nuts


----------



## X Ring (Apr 27, 2004)

April 16, 2004: 2B, 239.5 lbs, cut it down to 50 min for workout with 5 min cardio, did hack squats on the power squat machine rather than barbell squats.

time- 60 min
cardio warmup- 5 min
Hack Squat- 9x360, 9x450 (plus machine weight)
Quad Extention- 8x290, 7x305
Incline Barbell Press- 6x225, 6x225
Cable Crossover- 8x10, 10x8
Military Dumbbell Press- 7x80, 6x80 
Close-Grip Bench- 7x185, 6x185
V-bar Press Down- 9x10, 7x12

April 17, 2004:  Off Day    Not really feeling sore from workouts.  

April 18, 2004:  Off Day

April 19, 2004:  3A bumped up to 3 sets/exercise, I like it because I am getting a better pump from it.  Weight: 240 lbs   3 min bike (knee hurt), 60 min workout

Workout (rep x weight):
time-60 min 
cardio warm up 3 min 
WG pulldown- 8x18, 6x20, 8x18
Barbell Rows- 7x225, 7x245, 7x225
Leg Curl Lying- 9x160, 4x190 + 3x170, 6x170
Barbell Curl- 8x115, 6x135, 6x135
Hammer Cable Curls- 9x7, 8x7, 8x7
Calf Raises seated- 9x290, 8x290, 9x280
Barbell Shrug- 9x405, 8x455, 9x405

April 20, 2004:  3B weight: 240, 1:15 workout, oh and I suck at close grip bench, perhaps because it is at the end of the workout

time- 75 min
cardio warmup- 3 min
Barbell Squat- 8x315 (3)
Quad Extention- 9x290, 7x305, 8x290
Incline Barbell Press- 8x225, 7x225 (2)
Cable Crossover- 9x9, 9x10 (2)
Military Dumbbell Press- 7x80, 6x80, 7x80 
Close-Grip Bench- 6x185 (3)
V-bar Press Down- 8x10 (3)

April 21, 2004:  Day Off

April 22, 2004:  Weight: 240 lbs, Time:?? 70 min,  4 sets/exercise is nice, could still do more without a problem, Cardio: 5 min,   Went a bit lighter today but got in better reps

Workout (rep x weight):
time- ? 70 min ?
cardio warm up: 5 min bike
WG pulldown- 8x18, 6x20 (2), 7x18 
Barbell Rows- 7x225(3), 8x225
Leg Curl Lying- 9x160, 6x180, 7x180, 7x170
Barbell Curl- 8x115, 6x135 (2), 7x115
Hammer Cable Curls- 6x8, 9x6.5, 9x7, 9x7
Calf Raises seated- 10x235, 8x280, 8x280, 9x235
Barbell Shrug- 9x405 (3), 8x405

April 23, 2004:  Workout in different gym in VT while visiting girlfriend. Some machines had different numbers but weights were comparable.  Sucking wind on squats.  No Cardio, didn???t get a weight.

time- 60 min
cardio warmup- 5 min
Barbell Squat- 8x315 (2), 6x315, 8x275
Quad Extention- 8x290, 7x305 (2), 8x290
Incline Barbell Press- 7x225 (3), 6x225
Cable Crossover- 9x110 (4)
Military Dumbbell Press- 7x80, 7x80, 6x80, 8x70 
Close-Grip Bench- 6x185 (4)
V-bar Press Down- 9x11 (4)

April 24, 2004:  Day off, diet for last week (since 4/16 or 17) hasn???t been recorded in fitday account because I haven???t had time to enter it on the computer.  Keeping track mentally I would say 3000-3400 cals/day and 200-300 g protein/day (closer to 260 most days).  Hasn???t been great week for my diet but I was on vacation and traveling didn???t plan my meals as much as I should have and had some high carb days.  Only one day I had 2 pints of Shed and a Tanq & Tonic.  First drinks in about 2 months.  I figured it was ok since the Red Sox were playing the Yankees and kicked their ass.

April 25, 2004: Day Off 

April 26, 2004: Today was alright, forgot my wrist wraps so shrugs sucked ass.  Diet was ok, but even taco meat cooked on the Foreman was to greasy.  I cant eat and go to the gym like I used to I need at least 1.5 hrs before I can lift after eating.  And 2 hrs if I want to do squats or deads and not puke all over. Weight: 241 lbs

Workout (rep x weight):
time- 70 min (could have done it faster)
cardio warm up 4 min 
WG pulldown- 8x18, 7x20, 6x20, 7x18 (2)
Barbell Rows- 8x225, 8x245, 6x245, 8x225, 9x225
Leg Curl Lying- 9x160, 8x180, 7x180, 6x180, 9x160
Barbell Curl- 8x115, 6x135, 5x135, 7x125, 6x125
Hammer Cable Curls- 8x7, 8x8, 9x7 (3)
Calf Raises seated- 9x235, 9x280, 9x280, 6x280 (WTF), 9x235
Barbell Shrug- 8x315 (4)  Forgot my damn straps and got pissed and left


Overall thing are ok,  the 5 sets/ exercise is a decent workout.  Closer to my old workout intensity.  Looking forward to the next week and a half or so of workouts,  should be a good challenge.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 27, 2004)

so there is a long ass post with the past week and change of workouts and commentary


----------



## X Ring (Apr 28, 2004)

solid workout last night.  Thinking that a AM PM split would be benefical after this point but i dont think I can realistically swing that unfortunately.  By the time i get to close grip bench my shoulders are kinda warn or maybe I am just a little bitch.   

Time: 75 min, couldnt have been much shorter, well maybe if the gym wasnt so damn crowded
Weight: 239
cardio: 3 min bike
Barbell Squat- 8x315 (4), 6x315
Quad Extention- 8x290 (2), 10x290,  8x290 (2)
Incline Barbell Press- 7x225 (4), 6x225
Cable Crossover- 10x8, 9x9(3), 10x8
Military Dumbbell Press- 9x70, 6x80, 5x80, 7x70, 7x70 
Close-Grip Bench- 9x135, 6x185 (2), 9x135 (2)
V-bar Press Down- 10x15, 9x15.5 (4)


----------



## X Ring (Apr 28, 2004)

today (4/28) is a day off. going to see my brother play some baseball and get my damn truck straight


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes.. Little bitch.    I had this same problem the other day, but I just psyched myself up once I failed and got the needed reps.  You can do it to man!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh, and I ran into a 3ft post today in a parking lot... It was infront of me an to the right.  I didnt see it, and I started to pull out, and crunched the fuck outa my passenger side door.


----------



## Var (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice workouts, X!  You guys are showing me how weak I am.  Gotta start getting stronger soon.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 28, 2004)

lol - lil bitch or not workouts are quite impressive X.
Maybe I missed something but were you 4wheelin?


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

nice w.o.'s bro 

looks like everyone is starting to get into that LIGHT WEIGHT.

btw...i LOVE those close grip benches. i think they're the key to big arms (i woudlnt know, cuz i don't have any...but i THINK that exer. is the key haha)


----------



## X Ring (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks all
Premier-  that fucking explorer, called the shop, actually a really decent guy, got the wrong studs in which is fine so that will be done tomorrow morning.  BUT  the noise I heard in the rear was my brake which I have new pads for I was going to put on when I got it back.  One of the old ones was cracked ?! so he replaced both rear brakes turned the rotor on the driver side rear.  THe front driver side caliper was frozen and dragging bad supposedly and the rotor was shot so might as replaced that rotor and the front brakes.  Maybe the front pass. rotor too.  All of this fucking brake work I could have and was going to do myself.  I already had the fucking rear brakes but I had my dad drop it off and i told him to leave my number but he must have left his or called the guy first and he told the guy to go ahead and do all the brake work,  Now I am looking at fucking $600 to 700 bill.  All I wanted was my studs replaced that I messed up!!!! :angry:
I feel your pain man, i know you just had other shit with your X to deal with

Var- its not about the weights you are using it is about the progress you are making, and dedication you have.  Keep it up and thanks

CQ- thanks and you didnt really miss much, yeah I was off roading but that didnt break anything and it was really mild terrain.  I just drive a gas guzzling pavement pounder.

Flex-  thanks man.  this workout has made some of my lifts decrease but it is all good, got some good shit coming up.  And for my weight none of my lifts are all that impressive, keep in mind I am 240.  I like close grip bench, I am just not getting the weight up for some reason.  I feel like I have the energy just not moving the weight.  That WILL change.  In a week and a half I will get back into the LIGHT WEIGHTS.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

X, my man, PLEEEEEEASE don't tell me your a yankees fan^


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2004)

Flex, you say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> X, my man, PLEEEEEEASE don't tell me your a yankees fan^




ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY NOT!!! I WILL NEVER BE!!!!  Christ the only thing worse than a Yankee player are their fans!!!!  My sig is to poke fun at the Yanks, I am a die hard sox fan regardless of how many times they blow it in late august and september.  :rolleye:

I am definitely going to check out this movie coming out in theaters, only bad side about that is we cant call the Yankees sell outs anymore 

And I just want y'all to know THIS IS THE YEAR!! I heard they were taking ring size orders already


----------



## Flex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Flex, you say that like it's a bad thing.



that's EXACTLY what i'm saying


----------



## Flex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY NOT!!! I WILL NEVER BE!!!!  Christ the only thing worse than a Yankee player are their fans!!!!  My sig is to poke fun at the Yanks, I am a die hard sox fan regardless of how many times they blow it in late august and september.  :rolleye:
> 
> I am definitely going to check out this movie coming out in theaters, only bad side about that is we cant call the Yankees sell outs anymore
> ...



THAT'S MY BOOOOOOOOOOOOY


----------



## X Ring (May 10, 2004)

April 29, 2004:    I feel that A day isn???t as hard as B day.  I know TP changed it because the deads and SLDLs were too much but maybe mixing them in there somehow.  Alternating or maybe use the DL and SLDL earlier on.  

6A 
weight: 242 lbs
Workout (rep x weight):
time- 95 min (could have done it faster)
cardio warm up:none 
WG pulldown- 8x18, 7x20, 8x20, 7x19, 8x18 (2)
Barbell Rows- 8x225, 6x245, 8x225 (4)
Leg Curl Lying- 9x150, 9x170, 7x190, 6x190, 7x170, 8x160
Barbell Curl- 8x115, 6x135, 5x135, 7x125, 6x125, 7x115
Hammer Cable Curls- 9x7, 8x8, 9x7, 8x7 (3)
Calf Raises seated- 8x235, 9x235, 8x280, 6x280 (WTF), 9x235 (2)
Barbell Shrug- 9x315, 9x405 (5)

April 30, 2004:
6B
Time: 95 min
Weight: 239 lbs
cardio: none
Barbell Squat- 7x315 (2), Hack squats 9x360, 9x450, 9x540 (2)
Quad Extention- 8x290, 9x290 (5)
Incline Barbell Press- 7x225 (4), 6x225, 8x185
Cable Crossover- 10x8, 9x9(2), 8x8 (2), 10x8
Military Dumbbell Press- 8x70, 7x80, 5.5x80, 8x70, 6x70, 7x70 
Close-Grip Bench- 9x135, 7x155 (3), 9x135 (2)
V-bar Press Down- 7x12, 8x11, 7x10, 8x10 (2)

May 1, 2004: Day Off. Stopped using FitDay for the most part as I have a good idea of what I am getting in my diet at this point, and I don???t have time or patience for that.

May 2, 2004: Day Off

May 3, 2004: getting interesting with 7 sets, kind alike it going to try for an AM/PM split tomorrow because of legs.  Low energy today, so lifts were kinda bad relative to other days, however, my weights are going down like other people are experiencing.  My close grip bench is down but was down toward the beginning. 

7A
weight: 244
Workout (rep x weight):
time- 90 min
cardio: none 
WG pulldown- 8x18 (2), 7x20 (2), 8x18, 7x18, 7x17
Barbell Rows- 8x225 (6), 9x185
Leg Curl Lying- 9x160, 9x180, 6x200, 8x180, 7x180, 8x170 (2)
Barbell Curl- 9x95, 8x115, 6x135 (2), 7x125 (2), 7x115
Hammer Cable Curls- 8x7.5 (2), 8x7 (5)
Calf Raises seated- 9x235 (2), 9x280 (2), 9x235 (3)
Barbell Shrug- 9x315, 9x405 (4), 9x365 (2)

May 4, 2004:  Was able to do an AM/PM split.  SUCKED.  I hated it.  In the AM I wasn???t up so my squats sucked.  In the PM I feel like I didn???t get warmed up enough so I had a slow start.  Even though with 6, 7 , 8 sets it is tough I would rather do it all together in the evening or late afternoon.
My shoulder really hurt on cable flies I am going to try not to do them after this phase is over,  dumbbell flies are ok but cables kill me so I have to go lighter and just do 9 reps.

7B
Time: 100 min
Weight: 242/243
cardio: 5 min bike AM
Barbell Squat AM- 9x225, 6x315 (3), 8x275 (3)
Quad Extention AM- 8x295 (5), 9x275 (2)
Incline Barbell Press- 6x225, 7x225 (2), 6x225 (2), 6x205, 8x185
Cable Crossover- 9x8 (7)  Shoulder killed me, well almost
Military Dumbbell Press- 8x70, 6x80 (2), 8x75, 6x70, 6x65 (2) 
Close-Grip Bench- 9x135, 7x155 (2), 6x155, 7x155, 6x155, 7x135
V-bar Press Down- 8x10, 9x10, 7x11 (3), 8x10 (2)

May 5, 2004: Day off

May 6, 2004:  Weight down a bit today which is alright but my appetite has went down the shitter.  Lifts were respectable. Time was a bit longer than it should have been but I couldn???t have done it any quicker.
8A 
Workout (rep x weight):
time- 110 min (could have done it faster)
cardio none
Weight: 239 lb
WG pulldown- 8x16, 8x18, 6x20, 7x20, 8x18 (2), 8x17(2)
Barbell Rows- 8x225 (6), 9x185 (2)
Leg Curl Lying- 10x160, 9x180, 7x180 (3), 7x170 (3)
Barbell Curl- 8x115, 6x135 (2), 6x125 (2), 6x115 (2), 8x95
Hammer Cable Curls- 8x8 (2), 9x7, 8x7(5)
Calf Raises seated- 10x245, 9x245 (6), 8x245
Barbell Shrug- 9x315, 9x405 (2), 8x405 (8), 9x365 (2)

May 7, 2004:  LAST DAY OF PHASE I !!!!!!!!!!  Great workout, great to be done but I didn???t eat much and my left knee is killing me on leg extensions.  Fantastic military press, I didn???t use a spotter to help me lift the weights but I felt just about as good as I have felt doing MP while on this program.

8B
Time: 110 min, couldnt have been much shorter, well maybe if the gym wasnt so damn crowded

Weight: 237
cardio: none
HACK Squats- 10x360, 9x450, 9x540, 8x630 (3), 8x540 (2)
Quad Extention- 8x290 (8)  Left Knee neared explosion
Incline Barbell Press- 7x225, 6x225, 7x225, 6x225, 7x225, 5x225, 6x205, 8x185
Cable Crossover- 9x8 (8)
Military Dumbbell Press- 8x70, 6.5x80, 7x80, 6.5x80, 6x80, 6x75, 6x70 (2)
Close-Grip Bench- 9x135, 6x185, 6x175, 6x155, 7x155, 6x155, 8x135 (2)
V-bar Press Down-  9x15 (8)

This phase of the program is pretty kick ass, I hated it at times and this last week I was pretty damn drained but I liked it. And I would do it again starting at higher sets this time and maybe lasting only 3 weeks still finishing with 8 sets/exercise

May 8, 2004:  Day off went to Block Island to watch my brother baseball game and ate not nearly enough but the contents was alright

May 9, 2004:   Day off and food was alright, kinda fatty, eggs are starting to make me ill, I need to get some kind of high protein cereal or some meat for breakfast.  I do eat oats here and there but I need to relax on the eggs.

May 10, 2004:  Today I get to start PHASE II!!!! Wooohoooo!

I promise to keep up with this better just been really busy lately and lazy to I guess


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Great job, X!    Keep it up.


----------



## X Ring (May 11, 2004)

thanks Var!  
5/10/04 workout

*Phase 2 Day 1  Chest and Calves* 
Incline dumbbell bench press	9x100, 6x110, 7x105
Flat barbell bench press	8x225, 6x255 (2)
Low cable cross-overs	9x8, 7x9, 8x8
Standing Calf Raises	10x15.5 (3) no more weight
Seated Calf Raises	                7x290, 8x245 (2)
Cardio	                                5 min Bike
Weight                      	241 lbs


Incline felt great, flat bench I havent done in 4 weeks and I didnt have a spotter and I usually wimp out on it like today, could have had more weight.  Ran out of weight on standing calf raises, going to have to do something different.  
Diet sucked past few days.  I feel like a fat ass but I am not eating enough ,  gotta look into some other food.


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Nice weights man.  Your legs are strong as hell.


----------



## X Ring (May 11, 2004)

No my legs use to be strong as hell back when I was catching for baseball and playing soccer.  They are just starting to come back now, i blew my legs off when I started lifting first two or two and a half years of college.  I can finally deep squat 315 for decent # of reps.  Even though I was a catcher I still fall over when I go super deep,  Just cant keep those feet flat.

I will post my w/o from tonight tomorrow when I am on my laptop and have my spreadsheet but it was so sweet to do deads again.  
First set I actually got 405 lbs for 8 reps.  I was happy...for now. It will go up next week


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Looks like a great workout. You definately have some power!!


----------



## X Ring (May 11, 2004)

thanks rock but I felt like a little fat turd at the gym today, I was surrounded by ginormous guys.  Insane the size of some of these dude and half of them were freaking cut at that size.  and I am 6'1" 240 lbs.  It must be something in their water


----------



## X Ring (May 12, 2004)

5/11/04
DAY 2 Back	time.. 45min
Pull-ups................................9, 7x +15 lbs, 6x +15 lbs
Close-grip pull-downs..........9x18, 6x20, 7x20
Dead-lifts.............................8x405, 4x425, 6x405
One-arm dumbbell rows......9x105, 8x115, 9x115
Weight.................................240 lbs
Cardio..................................5 min bike
Other...................................6 sets abs

Things were ok, probably should have pulled more weight all around but wasnt sure what I could handle before I busted something.  I expect everything to increase next week.  I will warm up differently on deads so that my first set is at 455 which I should be able to pull 6 if I dont go to heavy before that.  and I did some abs b/c the workout was only 45 min


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2004)

If you really want to focus on the deads, do them first in the workout. That's what I did.  Of course, it will effect the weights that you use on the other lifts, but in my case I wanted to maximize the deads.  TP didn't mind when I brought up the subject of switching the order of the exercises.


----------



## X Ring (May 12, 2004)

hmmm that sounds like something i would like.  AlthoughI might do pullups first to warm up.  I always did something before deads to get some blood going.  Thanks Captain I appreciate the input


----------



## X Ring (May 13, 2004)

May 12, 2004:  
I hate Barbell Military Press.  I am very uncomfortable and I can only come down to my nose before I get into a incline press position.  When using DB I feel I get a better workout but I know that the BB MP is targeting the muscle a little different and that is what TP wants.  Upright rows are down from usual, hope the will get back up there.  Shrugs are blah.  Overall I like Phase 2 workouts so far.  I have been doing and extra warm up set or a cool down set because 3 straight sets of 6-9 reps isn???t cutting it.
Diet was ok today.  Might have been a little lower in protein but I had some delicious fruit.

DAY 3 Shoulders and Traps......50 min
Seated barbell military press (front)....7, 6, 7 x 165
Wide-grip upright rows............7x145, 8x145, 9x135
Side lateral raises DB...............8x40, 7x50, 8x45
Rear lateral raises DB..............9x30, 8x35, 9x35
Barbell shrugs.........................9x405, 8x455, 9x405
Weight....................................238 lbs
Cardio.....................................none


----------



## X Ring (May 13, 2004)

i cant access our little private forum from work but can anyone tell me what kinda of ROM we are looking for one the raises?  Parallel the floor or higher?   
And on the wide grip rows? I am coming to mid neckish for most reps, chin for the first one or two.  Is that good or higher? 
And ROM on BB MP.  like I said above if I go below the tip of my nose I cant maintain any form.  Even at a relatively light weight.  Should I try it on the smith press machine?


----------



## X Ring (May 13, 2004)

OK this is that last time I dont do dead for 5 weeks and then go back at it hard.  My muscle on the left side in the middle of my back if fucked up.  and i get to do squats tonight


----------



## X Ring (May 14, 2004)

DAY 4 Quads and Hams...60 min
Barbell Squats................8x315, 6x335, 7x335
Leg Press	.......................9x810 (3)
Leg extensions...............9x290, 7x305, 8x305
Stiff Leg Deadlifts............8x275, 7x315, 6x315
Leg curls	.......................(2x190 + 6x160), 7x170, 7x160
Cardio.............................4.5 min
Weight............................237 lbs

Like I mentioned yesterday the left side of my back is messed up, I have a halfsized football knot in it and I cant really bend over easily  and I walk kinda messed up.  But it felt alright lifting, better than when I wasnt lifting.  
Squats sucked b/c I didnt know what was going to happen to my back, and I was a few reps off what I was use to pre-TP PT on my SLDL.  Other than that it was alright

Cheated last night pretty good, had codfish cakes and canned baked beans with english muffins but had a little extra whey to help make up for the lack of protein.
Appetite is kinda down right now, not a lot, just a bit, perhaps I am sick of tuna and eggs, but I had yummy steak the other day


going to they gym right after work then to my brothers ball games and then to NY for my sister graduation this weekend.  My food will be kinda crappy I suppose but I will do my best, I promise


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Workouts lookin good bro!  4.5 mins of cardio? LOL   Just do your best to eat healthy


----------



## X Ring (May 17, 2004)

yeah I couldnt last any longer for the cardio I just wasnt motivated enough to keep going.  I wanted to get to lifting.  My eating was horrendous this past weekend.  I was at my sisters graduation.  I think I put on 4 lbs of pure fat.  I want to just cut it off.  Week 2 of phase 2 starts today should be fun.  Hope I can get a spotter.


----------



## X Ring (May 17, 2004)

DAY 5
Upper Arms...........45 min
Barbell curls..................................................7x135, 6.5x135, 6x135
Seated dumbbell curls (supinating)..............7x50 (3)
Preacher Curls, Machine...............................8x150, 6x160, 7x160
V-bar press-downs......................................12x15.5, 12x16.5, 11x16.5
Seated, overhead dumbbell extension.........9x115, 9x125 (2)
Cable kickback..............................................9x6, 9x5 (2)
Cardio...........................................................none
Weight..........................................................237 lbs

Had to rush through this workout but it went alright.  
Some comments on the workout
Barbell curls felt crappy, really really struggled to get the reps I did, should have had more.  Actually all my bi workout felt weak.
V-bar press down it outside the rep range b/c the station I wanted to use was broken and I had all the weight i could get on to the rack I had to use so I went to failure which was higher.
Seated overhead DB were good but my gym maxes out at 125 lb DB.  I should be ok at the weight once the sets gets harder.
Cable kickbacks are not something I am use to but they went alright.  Overall a pretty weak workout


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

Well, your "weak" w/o puts my best w/o to shame!


----------



## X Ring (May 18, 2004)

thanks man but it wasnt weak so much as just not up to par.  Like I have said before it isnt about how much weight you move it is how hard you work.  The weight will come if you let it


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

*Week 2 Phase 2
DAY 1 Chest and Calves*
Incline dumbbell bench press...7+1x 105	     * 6+1x115 *      6+1x105
Flat barbell bench press...6+2x225       6+2x245         5+2x245
Low cable cross-overs......8+2x8	7+2x8	 7+3x8
Standing Calf Raises.....12x 15.5 no more weight	   12x15.5	12x15.5
Seated Calf Raises....... 9x245 	9x245	9x245
Cardio........none
Weight...... 245 

OK workout really wish I had a spotter to do forced reps rather than a 10 sec pause to get another 1 or 2 after going to failure just before that. Flat bench sucked, could have been and should have been better.  Although today my boobs feel nice. 
Going to have to go to single leg standing calf rasies b/c the donkey calve raise and standing calf raise machine are all out of weight and are to easy to do with both legs.  So from now on I will do it one leg at a time. 
Thought about just taking a razor to my love handles and cutting them off after getting on the scale. get quicker results that way


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

* Phase 2 Week 2
Day 2 Back *
Pull-ups ......................6+2x BW+25	6+2x BW+25	5.5+2x BW+25
Close-grip pull-downs....8+2x18	6+2x20	6+2x20
Dead-lifts...................... 6+1x425	4+2x 405  	6+1x385  
One-arm dumbbell rows.. 8+2x110	9+2x120   	8+2x120
Weight.......... 241 lbs, down 4 lbs from yesterday 
Cardio............3.5 min
Other


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

I have been considering taking something besides creatine and my regular vitamins and whey.  Needs to be something I have done before so I know what kind of results to expect while on this program.  So that basically only leaves me with ZMA, or animal mstak or stak.  I dont really want to do the animal stuff.  but ZMA is something I would like to try again.  If you have any suggestions on a brand or doseage let's hear them


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

115's NICE!  I have never used ZMA.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Nice workout, X!  

I've been thinking of trying ZMA.  I've heard people have crazy dreams when they take that stuff.  What was your experience with it like???


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

well Var it was some time ago, like 4 years.  I was still somewhat a newbie.  It went well over all, made some gains but didnt have much to compare it too.  I dont really remember much about the dreams I do that ok on my own.  I do remember getting better sleep, gained a few pounds but I was eating like a mad man as I had an unlimited meal plan at the dinning hall in college


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

oh I will post my measurements from the end of phase I tomorrow and i think I will take more measurement at the end of week 2 here of phase 2.  I dont feel much stronger but I think I look bigger, or maybe it is just wishful thinking. 

Anyone using Optimum protein?  Do you like it?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Fuck ON


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Allthewhey has better protein, and they arent asswipes.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=7346&st=0&


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

hmm well I guess I am not buying their product, it was just cheap for their 10 lb bag ($46) and I was already going to order from bulknutrition and wanted to make it all one order
THanks for the info


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Yea, I just buy Met-Rx or the new whey they carry... Cant recall the name. Here: http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1145

allthewhey.com has great tasting protein.  It just takes forever to arrive(8 days last time).


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

X ring if you order from BulkNutrition Check out MRM, that is what Mike is bringing in to replace ON.  Meant to taste pretty good.

doesn't have 10lbers yet, but shortly, pricing is similar


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

that metabolic whey looks pretty good I think I will order up some of that tomorrow along with some ZMA and maybe some other goodies


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

Oh and on a training note I HATE BB MP!!! It sucks and i dont get any pump from it b/c I have to keep weight light b/c my back come way to far off the seat, I wish it was DB MP, so I could do 90s rather than 5 lbs on the freakin bar


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

I like BB military   Maybe keep your back straighter, and head back? 

Oh, here is what I ordered today. http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=710


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

Prem,

That Whey is very expensive.  Check the MRM  Alot more Protein per serving. 

Notice the Met-rx is two scoops for only 32 g of P where as MRM  would be 44 g for 2 scoops  Mind you the scoops are a little larger, but there is still a significant savings, as well as less sugars.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

It is better... too late now lol


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

I will order a 10Lb thing of all the whey here soon.  I ran out today, so I actually had to buy from my gym.  Got myself some muscle milk.


----------



## X Ring (May 20, 2004)

im trying to keep my back straight and I do put my head back, just dont really find them effective b/c they dont do as much as DB MP for me


----------



## X Ring (May 24, 2004)

*Phase II Week 2
DAY 3 Shoulders and Traps*
55 min	19-May-04
Seated barbell military press (front)...7+2x175	6+2x175	6+2x175
Wide-grip upright rows.......................7+2x145	7+2x145	8+2x145
Side lateral raises DB..........................8+2x50	7+3x50	9+3x45
Rear lateral raises DB.........................9x35	8+2x165 (machine)	7+2x180
Barbell shrugs.....................................9x405	7x455	9x405
Weight.....241 lbs
Cardio......none

Absolutely hate BB MP, did it on the smith machine today which seemed to help some what but I feel that I dont get a good workout from it like I do DB MP.  Everything else was alright except my shrugs are lagging a bit.  They were stronger when I started TP PT but have since dropped off.
____________________________________________________

*Phase II Week 2
DAY 4 Quads and Hams*   55 min Thursday May 20, 2004
Barbell Squats....................................8x315	8x315	7x315
Leg Press............................................9x810       9x900(2)
Leg extensions...................................9x290	8x290	9x290
Stiff Leg Deadlifts...............................7x275,	(2x315 WTF) 7x275,       	9x225
Leg curls..........................................8x165	8x165	7x165
Cardio     none
Weight......238 lbs

Horrendous, its the only way to describe it.  I felt like I was going to vomit today.  I went fishing got back late was starving and ate then went to the gym.  Not a good idea on legs day.  I knew it befroe I even got the the gym.  Felt weak and suprised I didnt puke.  Anyway thats life
_______________________________________________


*Phase II Week 2
DAY 5 Upper Arms*  50 min Saturday May 22, 2004
Barbell curls.................................... 7x135	6x135	6x135
Seated dumbbell curls (supinating)....8x50	7x55	8x50
Preacher Curls, Machine...................8x160	6x170	6x170
V-bar press-downs............................6x13	7x13	7x13
Seated, overhead dumbbell extension.....9x125	8x125	9x125
Cable kickback.... 9x5.5 (3)
Cardio  none
Weight. 240 lbs

This workout was ok, BB curls are still hurting I was doing this same weight more sets deeper into the workout in the previous phase.  I feel like I should be doing more but I htink it is b/c I am not warmed up enough.  I should have done cardio but i didnt b/c I didnt have the time for it.  Then I spend the rest of the weekend at my gf's graduation which was nice.  
_____________________________________________


Diet has been ok, some pretty low cal days which werent exactly planned and I got lazy and didnt plan ahead for as many meals as I should but my protein is usually alright.  Cals have been up and down though (ex. ~3500- ~2300)


----------



## X Ring (May 25, 2004)

*Phase II Week 3 

DAY 1 Chest and Calves*	(reps x weight/reps x weight at 40% drop)	
Time....60 min	24-May-04	
Incline dumbbell bench press	*7x115*/ 8x70	*5x115*/ 8x70	7x100/ 8x60
Flat barbell bench press 	7x225/ 8x135	6x245/ 8x135	6x245/ 9x135
Low cable cross-overs	7x9/10x5	8x8/ 10x5	8x8/ 10x5
Standing Calf Raises	8x8 (singles)/ 10x15 (double)	8x7/ 10x15	8x7/ 10x15
Seated Calf Raises	8x245/ 10x145	8x280/ 10x180	8x280/ 10x180
Cardio	4 min		
Weight	241 lbs


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

Damn, you are a MONSTAR!!! Are you noticing any body changes?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> *
> Incline dumbbell bench press	7x115*/ 8x70	*5x115*



Damn dude, the dumbells at Powerhouse don't go much higher than that.


----------



## X Ring (May 25, 2004)

thanks guys, but I am not on the same level as Mike (MonStar)  but I am working at it. I have always done bb flat bench then incline db so never got higher than 100 lb db but now that I am doing incline db first and 115 lbs goes up w/o too much of a problem.  Well I need a lift to start but after that i am golden. 

my flat bench kinda sucked b/c I dont like doing it w/o a spotter even if just for the piece of mind. 
Something that I am really noticing and very happy with is that my right side especially in pressing motions lags big time.  Now it doesnt as much, almost not noticable so that makes me very happy.  
As far as physical changes I might be a little bigger I was going to measure myself this weekend but never go to it.  I might do it tonight.   I am definitely fuller  , so although my measurements may or may not show that I am happy so far, and my strength certainly seems to be up


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Does flat BB still feel hella wierd to you?  Its hard for me to get used to


----------



## X Ring (May 25, 2004)

same here man


----------



## X Ring (May 26, 2004)

*Phase II Week 3
DAY 2 Back *	60 min	25-May-04	
Pull-ups........................6xBW+25/ 6xBW,	6xBW+25/ 6xBW,	5xBW+25/ 6xBW
Close-grip pull-downs...6x20/ 8x12,	7x19/ 7x12,	6x19/ 8x12
Dead-lifts......................6x405/ 7x225,	6x405/ 6x225,	5x405/ 8x225
One-arm dumbbell rows...8x125/ 8x75,	7x125/ 7x75,	7x125/ 8x75
Weight	239 lbs		
Cardio	4 min		


Overall it was a pretty good day.  Nothing amazing, actually I probably should have gotten another rep at 405 on my last set of deads but my back was lit up like a mofo.  I was bustin my ass to get out of the gym quick so that made it all the more intense, but I didnt set up two bars for deads b/c they were all taken up by me, 2 leg press machines and some animal doing huge squats.  Next time I will.  
I really like this phase ,  I will try to take some measurements before the gym today.


----------



## tucker01 (May 27, 2004)

Hey X,

Did you get the MRM protein?

If so how is the taste?


----------



## X Ring (May 27, 2004)

no i didnt get that protein yet, I always do this when I go to order supplements.  I put if off and put if off trying to decide what to order.  I need protein and might go with a 10 lb bag of optimum b/c it is cheaper.  But I was looking at ZMA and M1t and 4ad etc dont know what to order, how much, etc.  Dont know if ZMA is worth it 
I would need to find a place to get tamoxifen for a reasonable price. 
I hate being so indecisive, I should just order some shit, I dont know what my problem is


----------



## tucker01 (May 27, 2004)

I never really noticed anything from ZMA.  It doesn't do anything to help with Testosterone for sure.  I have been tempted withth M1T 4ad, but will doubt I will ever try it.  Especially if the ban is coming as soon as they say it is.  If that is the case you better order quickly


----------



## X Ring (May 27, 2004)

* Phase II Week 3
DAY 3 Shoulders and Traps *	60 min	26-May-04	
*Seated barbell military press (front) *........6x195/8x105	5x195/8x105	6x175/8x105
*Wide-grip upright rows*............................6x155/8x95	7x145/8x95	7x145/8x95
*Side lateral raises DB *..............................7x50/8x30	8x50/8x30	8x45/8x25
*Rear lateral raises DB*.............................8x180/8x105	7x195/8x120	6x195/8x120
*Barbell shrugs*........................................10x405/10x225	9x405/9x225	10x405/10x225
Weight.....DNR		
Cardio......none		



Did MP again on the smith press machine and I think I saw that the bar when on that weighs 15 lbs so that is what I used for a weight.  It's better than regular BB for me and TP hasnt chimed in to say anything different.  Other than that everything felt good.  

I really really like this phase it kicks my butt in a good way.  Got legs coming up today.  Need to work one some better squatting form after seeing and reading some stuff this past week.


----------



## X Ring (May 28, 2004)

*Phase II Week 3
DAY 4 Quads and Hams *	75 min	27-May-04 and 28-May-04	
Barbell Squats..........8x315/9x225	6x345/ 8x225	7x315/ 8x225
Leg Press.................8x900/10x540	8x900/10x540	8x900/10x540
Leg extensions.........8x20/10x12	8x20/10x12	8x20/10x12
Stiff Leg Deadlifts.....8x275/8x185	7x275/8x185	7x275/9x185
Leg curls........6x170/9x90	6x170/8x110	6x160/8x110
Cardio...........5 min (PM) + 5.5 min (AM)		
Weight.........238 lbs	  I think I am happy here for now. just drop another few lbs of fat.  	


Had to do a PM/ AM split.  Thought I could make it out in an hour but I was running late and I have be at my brother banquet.  Thursday night I did quads then this morning (Friday) I had to go for hammies.  and I will go again tonight for DAY 5 Arms

Issues with Phase II:  As the intensity has picked up doing legs two days after back has become more of a problem.  My lower back is so sore from dead lifts I can hardly walk let alone quad.  Has anyone else switched legs and back day around so that legs are on day 2 and back day 4??  
On that note my squats are way down.  I think my form sucks.  Saturdaynight Fever was talking about form and I know you should be able to squat at least the same as you can dead and I am no where near that.  I can do 405 for 7 or 8 but I am struggling to get more than 8 or 9 at 315    
And on leg press I feel like I am cheating b/c I can only move a very limited amount before my upper leg starts to crush my rib cage in addition to my butt coming off the seat.  Maybe it i just that i have a wide body, my feet are all the way on the outside and i have tried moving them all over the place.  

TP PT overall is really working well.  Wasnt so sure about it for the first 5 weeks but I am satisified and I am nearly positive that parts of this program will be used often in my lifting future.


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

There are quite a few people that switched them.  I decided not to though.  People here and at Avant.


----------



## X Ring (May 28, 2004)

Cool sometimes i dont pay attention and I have been over the avant board in 2.5 weeks so that might be it.


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

Lookin' strong, X!


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Im not coming back here if you buy Optimum


----------



## X Ring (May 29, 2004)

ah fine I will get the other shit, just need to decide if I really need PHs

Got this big without them but they sure are tempting, hmmmm  what to do, and I have never tried them so I dont know I should stock up or not


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2004)

10$ a bottle of M-1T.  How could you go wrong?  If you decide never to use them, sell them for more


----------



## X Ring (May 31, 2004)

yeah I guess so, just tonight would be a good time to do that being May 31st

Man did this weekend suck lifting, couldnt lift chest worth a shit, got a fly fishing lure embedded in my wrist pretty deep and could pull the damn thing out for the life of me,  I cant believe my skin didnt rip.  so I was in the hospital last night getting it out, got a tetanus shot and a wicked sun burn on my shoulders so lifting sucked today too.  kinda embarassed to post my workouts but I will get to it, very frustrating weekend.  But at 240 lbs I did hook the biggest one.


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2004)

Damn man.  I didnt even make it to the gym yet   I was debating wether or not to go today, and just start the schedule tuesday this week.

I got a fishing hook in my finger once.  Had to push it through because I couldnt pull it out.  Fuckin hurt!


----------



## X Ring (May 31, 2004)

i had to start this week on sunday instead of monday b/c I am going on a fly fishing/hot rod trip this weekend starting thursday morning after i pump up  my arms at the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2004)

Sucks about your wrist. Kudos to you though for still going to the gym, may not have liked the w/o but you should be happy with your dedication and motivation!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2004)

X Ring said:
			
		

> Issues with Phase II: As the intensity has picked up doing legs two days after back has become more of a problem. My lower back is so sore from dead lifts I can hardly walk let alone quad. Has anyone else switched legs and back day around so that legs are on day 2 and back day 4??


I switched also, and I mentioned it in some other journals (I think NG's, but I'm not sure).  I find that I can deadlift with sore/tired legs, but can't squat with a sore/tired back.  Form just goes to hell.


----------



## X Ring (Jun 10, 2004)

so it has been a while since I have posted any substantial information.  Last week I was to be out of town thursday through late saturday night so I did the 5 days of workout for week 4 of phase II sunday through thursday.  Had to lift early thrusday morning doing shoulders after a hell of a back day on wednesday.  

The partials for week 4 phase II didnt go so well for me. Some exercises it was difficult to do partials and I decided in advance not to do them.  Like deadlifts SLDL. Some other exercises I stopped doing partials after a few set  b/c they just didnt work for me. Really through me off sometimes.  Also whatever I repped at for full ROM 6-9 reps I couldnt handle for even 6 reps partial ROM when done immediately afterwards.  In some cases I did fewer partials than prescribed, and other times I had to drop the weight a few lbs.

Overall Phase II was definitely the best and saw the best increases.  Phase I wasnt horrible but not to something I was use to and didnt see much progress, besides shedding a few lbs of fat.  Phase II was enjoyable to me (which is why I lift, because I enjoy my workouts)  and it proved to provide some decent gains given the duration.  I will definitely use Phase II in the future quite a bit which was close to what I was doing prior to TP PT but I wont do partials or keep it very limited.  But the dropsets I enjoyed.

Now since i had to do the 4th week of phase II early and finished on june 3 in the AM and didnt lift again until tuesday June 8th I felt like a dork.  I know it is part of the program but I really hate the first week of each phase.  I feel like it is a week off that i dont really need.  I dont really care for the set up of this phase b/c at 2 working sets/exercise I wont get much of a workout.  But I promised TP that i would do this so I will stick it out for another 3.5 weeks.  I like this program so far and I have learned quite a bit about lifting and my boyd and my diet has been controlled much better for the most part.  
OK so now I will post all of those workouts I am missing


----------



## X Ring (Jun 10, 2004)

Ordered some stuff from bulk nutrition on memorial day in the evening and I go it thursday morning just in time for me to have some whey for my trip!!! Perfect.  First ordering from them but it certainly wont be the last.

Any Premier I did get MRM whey (Strawberry banana and rick chocolate) which are relatively good in the taste dept.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2004)

What did you use before Optimum?

Any comparison on Tastes?


----------



## X Ring (Jun 10, 2004)

I used optimum and ultimate nutrition.  I did like UN , especially their rasberry, the MRM is pretty sweet tasting but not bad.  Optimum what just whatever, not bad not great just cheap.  Used several others also like nitro tech and athleten Gold uke:
I will keep you all updated on how it goes, sometimes I get sick of some brands quickly.  Other time I can drink it for months on end


----------



## X Ring (Jun 11, 2004)

OK so here's the deal. These arent all in order, but are dated. I had to move some things around last week to make things work with my schedule.
Some exercises in week 4 when i was suppose to do partials i didnt so I just did another drop set.

I will take measurements tonight, my bodyfat is down from the start of this program 3-4% but my weight is only down 3 lbs or so which is good






*WEEK 3*
*DAY 5 Upper Arms* 70 min 28-May-04
*Barbell curls*8x135/8x95................. 6x135/8x95................... 6x135/7x95
*Seated dumbbell curls (supinating)*7x50/8x30............ 8x50/8x30......... 8x50/8x30
*Preacher Curls, Machine*9x160/9x90............ 8x170/9x100.................. 6x170/10x100
*V-bar press-downs*10x11/10x7..............6x13/8x8................ 7x12/9x8
*Seated, overhead dumbbell extension*10x125/10x75........8x125/8x75........ 8x125/8x75
*Cable kickback*8x6/10x4..............7x6/8x4...............9x5/10x5
*Cardio*5 mins
*Weight*238 lbs



*Week 4* (reps x weight, 1/2 reps, reps x weight at 50% drop) 

*DAY 1 Chest and Calves *70 min 30-May-04
*Incline dumbbell bench press*5x120, 6x110, 8x65.................5x110, 5x110, 6x65..............6x100, 6x100, 7x65
*Flat barbell bench press*7x225, 6x225................... 6x245, 5x245..................6x225, 6x225, 7x135 (2)
*Low cable cross-overs*8x8, no partials, 10x5..................... 8x8, no partials, 10x5................. 8x8, no partials, 10x5
*Standing Calf Raises*8x9 (single), no partial, 8x10 (double)...................... 8x9 (single), no partial, 8x10 (double)......................... 8x9 (single), no partial, 8x10 (double)
*Seated Calf Raises*8x290, no partial, 10x200...................... 8x290, no partial, 10x200..................... 8x290, no partial, 10x200
*Cardio*5 min
*Weight*240 lbs

*DAY 2 Back *75 min 2-Jun-04
*Pull-ups *6xBW+25, 4xBW+25, 6xBW..................... 5xBW+25, 2xBW+25, 5xBW...................... 6xBW+25, 6+BW
*Close-grip pull-downs*6x20, 5x20, 8x10.................... 6x20, 5x20, 8x10..................... 6x20, 5x20, 8x10
*Dead-lifts*6x425, 8x225..................... 5x425, 8x225........................ 4x425+3x405, 8x225
*One-arm dumbbell rows*7x125, 8x75.................. 7x125, 8x75................7x125, 8x75
*Weight *237 lbs
*Cardio 3.5 min *
_*Other*_

*DAY 3 Shoulders and Traps *70 min 3-Jun-04
*Seated barbell military press (front)*6x195, 6x195, 8x105......................6x195, 6x195, 8x105.................. 6x175, 6x175, 8x105
*Wide-grip upright rows*6x155, 7x155, 8x95....................... 7x145, 7x145, 8x95................. 7x145, 7x145, 8x95
*Side lateral raises DB*7x50/8x30.................. 8x50/8x30............ 8x45/8x25..........................8x45/8x25
*Rear lateral raises DB*8x180, 6x180, 8x105................ 7x195, 5x195, 8x95............6x195, 6x195, 8x95
*Barbell shrugs*10x405, 6x405,10x225........................ 10x405, 6x405,10x225............. 10x405, 6x405,10x225
*Weight*238 lbs
*Cardio*none

*DAY 4 Quads and Hams* 70 min 31-May-04
*Barbell Squats*4x315 Skin ripping due to sunburn!!
*Leg Press*10x720/11x540....................8x900/10x540.................8x900/10x540, 8x900/10x540......................8x900/10x540.......................8x900/10x540
*Leg extensions*8x290/10x170.................... 8x290/10x170................. 8x290/10x170
*Stiff Leg Deadlifts*8x125 DB SLDL because no bar available............ 8x125........... 8x125....................... 8x125
Then I had access to bar:     6x315 (2)
*Leg curls*8x170/8x100................ 8x175/7x100...................... 7x175/7x100
*Cardio *none
*Weight *238 lbs

*DAY 5 Upper Arms* 75 min 1-Jun-04
*Barbell curls* 6x145, 5x145, 7x95................. 5x145, 6x145, 6x95................. 5x135, 6x135, 8x95
*Seated dumbbell curls (supinating)*7x55, 6x55, 8x30................ 7x55, 6x55, 7x30....................... 6x55, 7x55, 7x30
*Preacher Curls, Machine*8x170, 6x170, 9x90................. 6x170, 6x170, 8x90................. 7x160x 6x160, 9x90
*V-bar press-downs*10x12, 6x12, 10x7........................ 8x13, 6x13, 10x7.................... 7x13, 5x13, 8x7
*Seated, overhead dumbbell extension*8x125, 10x75................... 8x125, 10x75.............................. 8x125, 10x75........................... 7x125, 10x75 (extra set because no partials)
*Cable kickback*8x6.5,......... 9x5.5 8x3.......................10x6.5, 9x6.5
*Cardio none*
*Weight DNR*


----------



## X Ring (Jun 11, 2004)

I know it is difficult to read but nothing special, some increases on a few exercises.  Deadlifts are going well hit 425 for 6.  
did 120 lbs  for incline press, but it wasnt an amazing set,   I can do 115 and 110 well but 120 isnt fantastic form.
Other than that things are same
Legs sucked, dont have a the strength in squats, I dont know if it is motivation or what, my form isnt proper either but I do have full ROM


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2004)

315 lb pressing on sun-burned skin doesn't sound pleasant.  Nice job on the DLs.


----------



## X Ring (Jun 11, 2004)

*Week 1*

*WORKOUT A*
*8-Jun-04*
*I**ncline Barbell Press*
6x225(2)
*Standing Barbell Military Press*
6x135, 8x135
*Wide Grip Dips (weighted if necessary)*
7x BW+ 70 (2)
*Close Grip Bench Press*
7x185, 7x205
*(Back) Squat*
6x315 (2)
*Stiff Leg Deadlift*
6x315 (2)
*Barbell Row*
6x225, 7x225
*Chin Up*
7x BW (2)
*Standing Dumbbell Curl*
6x65 (2)
*Superset: Cable Curls and Reverse Cable Pressdowns*
8x15/9x15 , 9x15/9x15
*Superset: Calves (standing) and Traps (Barbell Shrugs)*
9x15.5/9x405 , 9x15.5/8x455
*Weight*240 lbs (fat ass)
*Cardio*0 min
*Time*85 min

*WORKOUT B**    June 10, 2004*
*Close Grip Pulldowns*
7x20.5, 6x20.5
*Seated Cable Row *
7x20, 8x20 
*Standing Barbell Curl*
5x145 (2)
*Leg Press*
8x900, *7x1080*
*Leg Curl*
9x155, 6x190
*Hack Squat*
7x450, 8x450
*Low pulley cross-overs*
7x8, 6x8
_*Bench Press*_
*6x275, 5x275*
*Close Grip Bench Press*
7x205, 6x205
*Lateral Raises*
8x50 (2)
*Superset: Calves (seated) and Traps (Dumbbell Shrugs)*
8x405/9x125 (2)
*Weight*241 lbs
*Cardio*0 min
*Time*80 min

I dont really like this setup of Phase III mostly I believe it is due to the fact that I have never really dont a workout similar to this before. Phase I was similar but not the same. Never did every body part in the same day. I think I can get use to it. Only time will tell.

I was suprise by several things. First of all the time it took. I thought it would take longer. I was hustling each workout but with unloading all the weight and having to do at least 1 or 2 warm upset for each exercise I though I would be over 90 min. I should be able to keep it under 90 min.
Second thing what some of my lifts. Never did over a *1/2 ton* on leg press (*1080 lb*). And that is all the weight it can hold unless I get some kids to sit on the machine but I doubt the gym would be in favor of that.
Bench surprised me. Havent done much of it in this program (flat bench barbell specifically) but I was able to hit *275 lbs* for 6 and 5 reps, which is better, especially considering it was half way through my workout. 


Bit of a fatty lately, has to do with not workingout much past 1.5 weeks and my diet b/c Ididnt plan ahead as much while traveling. and unfortunately I wont be huge for my 5 yr high school reunion on saturday night. Not scheduled to lift until monday but I will probably do some cardio or someting to just burn some calories. 
Finally I am up to date 

OK I am out of work in and hour or so and I am headed to the river to fish


----------



## X Ring (Jun 11, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> 315 lb pressing on sun-burned skin doesn't sound pleasant. Nice job on the DLs.


 
Definitely sucked a big large nut so I just did extra leg press b/c I was going to get a better w/o doing that.  I do have a lot of marks on my back from shrugs, bloody ones


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

WOW! Thats some serious weight on leg press.. Goddamn..


----------



## X Ring (Jun 12, 2004)

it is but I dont have a good ROM, and I guess it is just the nature of the leg press and no one does it.  I hold the handles on the side which helps me keep the right amount of arch in my back (just the keep from rounding it) and keep my ass  on the seat.  (Otherwise you get to might pressure on your spine)  So I came down as far as I can but I end up crushing my ribs and after I bend them a little thats as far as I can go.  I just feel they are more like a half squat so it isnt really that impressive.  Once I can squat 900 below parallel I will be happy


----------



## X Ring (Jun 16, 2004)

*Week 2

WORKOUT A*
*14-Jun-04*
*I**ncline Barbell Press*
8x225, 7x225  (up from last week)
*Standing Barbell Military Press*
8x135, 5x155 
*Wide Grip Dips (weighted if necessary)*
6x(bw+90) (2)  (definitely up)
*Close Grip Bench Press*
6x205 (2)   Down
*(Back) Squat*
6x315,  8x315
*Stiff Leg Deadlift*
6x315 (2)
*Barbell Row*
7x225, 7x245
*Chin Up*
5x bw+ 50, 6xbw+35
*Standing Dumbbell Curl*
6x60, 6x65
*Superset: Cable Curls and Reverse Cable Pressdowns*
7x15/8x15.5 , 8x15.5/9x15.5
*Superset: Calves (standing) and Traps (Barbell Shrugs)*
12x15.5*/8x450** , 9x450***/8x450**
*Weight*
237 lbs
*Cardio*
0 min
*Time*
80 min

* kinda lost track of reps/ stopped thinking and went past 9 to 12 b/c weight was too light and there was no more weight for standing calves so I had to do something else for the next set (see ***)

**  Did standing maching shrugs rather than a bar b/c all the places to do BB shrugs were taken up and I wasnt weighting around.  I actually like these better b/c it is more of a DB grip but you can load lots of weight on.  DBs at my gym only go to 125, might do these in place of DB shrugs from now on

***   For my second set of standing calves I put 25 lb plates under the balls of my feet and just grabbed the weight and did the exercise

Alright w/o over all, some weights up, some down, some the same.  I still am unsure of what I think about Phase III.  I certainly work up a good sweat, and i get some soreness a day or two later.  


I got to play softball yesterday (tuesday) for my friends account company's team.  It was good and bad.  Good b/c I love baseball and miss it and softball is pretty close.  Bad b/c it is slow ptich softball and that means any chance of playing fast pitch baseball is down the drain.  Something I had been hoping for but not doing enough about for a while.  So I will keep playing every tuesday. 
We lost 17-10 but it didnt seem that bad.  and I went 3 for 4 with a homerun


----------



## X Ring (Jun 17, 2004)

*WEEK 2*

*WORKOUT B June 16, 2004*
*Close Grip Pulldowns*
7x20.5, 6x20.5
*Seated Cable Row *
8x20, 7x20 
*Standing Barbell Curl*
5x145, 6x135
*Leg Press*
8x900, 7x990
*Leg Curl*
7x190, 6x190
*Hack Squat*
9x360, 9x360
*Low pulley cross-overs*
7x8, 8x7
_*Bench Press*_
6x275, 6x255
*Close Grip Bench Press*
6x205, 7x205
*Lateral Raises*
7x50 (2)
*Superset: Calves (seated) and Traps (Dumbbell Shrugs)*
8x405/9x125 (2)
*Weight   *237 lbs
*Cardio *0 min
*Time  95 min ( only b/c my brother was with me)*


Lifted with my brother today , which is why it took so long.  Poor kid broke his left hand getting hit by a pitch playing baseball so he is going to miss his whole summer AAU season .  He was suppose to go to play in the 15 yr old world series at the end of july but he is out.  He is pretty pissed b/c he wants to go as far as he can with baseball, (past college) and he is out for an important season.  He just lifted legs and some abs.

Anyone have any exercises you can do for upper body with a broken hand that you arent aloud to used at all?? 

Hack squats were down only b/c I really really went deep I can do plenty of weight up to parallel but just below that is weak so i wanted to hit that.
Everything else was pretty much the same.  I am pretty sore today, especially the legs.  I am sure it is this workout but also the sprinting i did for the softball game i played.  I havent done any sprints in quite a while, i got today to heal before squats again on friday


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

How do you liek Phase III?


----------



## X Ring (Jun 17, 2004)

Here is my unprofessional, personal opinion:
Phase III workouts alone, workout A and workout B, are good if you can only make it to the gym say 2 maybe 3 times a week.  Each workout is complete and can get  you through all your muscle groups in 80 mins or so.  However when you are lifting 4 or 5 times a week you arent letting your muscle recover, something I thought was important.  Thus decreasing the weight you can move.  Now b/c you only have 2 workouts that are suppose to cover all muscle groups each day you cant get into much depth in training one group.  It is probably just personal preference but I like to dedicate one day to each group or so.  That way I can hammer out my shoulders or my chest completely.  I feel these workouts are like going to football practice everyday doing the same thing.  You get a workout but are you spending enough time on each thing to develop it completely and properly.    
That said before this program I was stuck at a plateau using the one muscle group a day, training each group ~ once a week, in a workout I just kinda put together.  I saw progress in phase II and fat loss in phase I.  Jury is still out on phase III


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Nice writeup.  

As you know, I havent started it yet.  But I have seriously seen MORE body comp changes during this routine, than all of my training before.  I also have my diet down better, but I really do think that TP developed an excellent program.

Your going to do Westside after this huh?


----------



## X Ring (Jun 17, 2004)

I agree that Twin Peak has an awesome program here.  And I too have see some positive body comp changes, and I have for the first time started to be more strict with my diet.  Although it is nothing compared to many people on this board.
  I just dont care for some of the workouts.  I will use all of this program in the future I am positive but I likely wont run phase I and III as long and would probably skip the first week, I feel it is to light.  I would rather take 5 days of active rest.

i am going to do westsides after this program.  I might do phase II for two week or something then go to Westside just for a change.  I imagine myself doing that and enjoying it.  Tentaive plans are to run it for 8 weeks and then go back to a modified version of this most likely.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm still anxious to see the logic behind the routine. And I don't mean that in a sarcastic light. I just really don't get the routine. I can't wait to see TP's big write-up on why and such.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 17, 2004)

> I'm still anxious to see the logic behind the routine. And I don't mean that in a sarcastic light. I just really don't get the routine. I can't wait to see TP's big write-up on why and such.


I am in the same boat SF. I am really really curious what the idea is behind all of the talk about TP PT.


----------



## X Ring (Jun 18, 2004)

I dont totally understand it either.  It is progressive training,  you start out light and then overtrain in a 4 week period then start over again.  Doing it 3 times.  like I said I have seen some body comp changes and a little bit of strength but that maybe linked more to my diet.  Its a decent program, just depends on your goals

Twin Peak's just said the rest of the program was made public over on avantlabs.com so you can read up on that.  I'm sure it will explain the program better than I can


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 18, 2004)

With this training schedule, I don't think strength is the main focus. The focus is adding size. ie Cap'n Deadlift from what I recall added a 1/4" to some of his measurements, which is pretty significant for someone with his experience.

Although you probably will get some strength gains, size is primary IMO


----------



## X Ring (Jun 18, 2004)

yeah I meant to say that this wa a mass program if i didnt.  I have seen some mass in my body comp changes.  And with that some strength gains which is always welcome.  Thanks


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

X Ring said:
			
		

> I dont totally understand it either. It is progressive training, you start out light and then overtrain in a 4 week period then start over again. Doing it 3 times. like I said I have seen some body comp changes and a little bit of strength but that maybe linked more to my diet. Its a decent program, just depends on your goals
> 
> Twin Peak's just said the rest of the program was made public over on avantlabs.com so you can read up on that. I'm sure it will explain the program better than I can


Its actually a three part article.  Part II just came out.  The next M&M wont be out untill August.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

.


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

PreMier really is the TPPT Nazi!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

I know X is here too... His green light is on!


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

Its off now. I think u scared him away.


----------



## X Ring (Jul 2, 2004)

yeah Premier scares me, quickly this program didnt end so well.  I missed the gym quite bit this last week.  Of the 5 times I was suppose to go it only ended up being 3 and I missed one last week, been super busy and to tired to post. Everyday this week worked 14 hours besides today which was only 9 hours. so there just wasnt the time in the day to lift.  Got there today though.    
I am going away for the weekend to Maine until monday night, might lift over the weekend with my buddy up there.  Sometime next week I will finish up all the stats and all.  Everything just looks the same.  None of my lifts really changed.  Perhaps down a but due to increased intensity.
Thats all


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

I've stuck pretty damn close to the program and my gains have definitely ceased.  Looking forward to it being over.  May be able to use some of Phase I to change things up.  Have u noticed any gains at all?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2004)

Var, as you head towards the completion of phase III, you won't see much in the way of gains during the last couple of weeks.  Gains, if any, will occur during the deloading week following week 4.


----------



## X Ring (Jul 6, 2004)

no gains, didnt hit the gym today again, been horrible last two weeks but it is ok b/c I hit this program right on.  havent lifting since thursday but I went on a 38 mile bike ride sunday through acadia national park.  going to be back to maybe a week of phase 1 or 3 then 2-3 weeks of phase 2 then westside for a while see how that goes.  Trying to drop some more body fat right now but I dont want to lose any LBM.  Definitely learned a lot from this program, helped me get my diet under control a bit and taught me more about how I respond to things.  But no gains, if anything I might have lost a little but really on my BF% will tell me that not my measurements


----------

